# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Дневник матери во имя "жизни"

## Бритни Булгакова

_Возможно для кого-то эти записи не станут открытием, но я не так даво наткнулась на данное. Этот случай некогда был обсосан СМИ, обществом и пр гражданскими как полагается. И сейчас можно встретить эти записи, являющиемися якобы неким призывом к жизни._

Ярослава ТАНЬКОВА — 25.10.2004
В начале года мы опубликовали материал «Отличница застрелилась, устав быть всеобщей гордостью» (номера за 1 и 8 марта 2004 года) – это было расследование самоубийства 16-летней москвички. Но на нем история не закончилась. Оказалось, все эти полгода мама погибшей Наташи вела дневник. Очень личный и честный. До боли. Писала и выставляла в Интернете на сайте онлайновых дневников. Благодаря ее откровениям десятки подростков, по их же признаниям, отказались от задуманного последнего шага



ЦИФРЫ
Каждый год в России добровольно уходят из жизни около 20 тысяч детей и подростков.
Каждые 40 секунд кто-то на Земле кончает жизнь самоубийством.
В год от суицида погибает миллион человек – это больше, чем от войн, несчастных случаев и преступлений, вместе взятых. «Большинство из них - это молодые люди до 20 лет», - сказал координатор департамента ментального здоровья ВОЗ Жозе Бертолоте. Число самоубийств стремительно растет. И именно за счет молодежи. Предполагается, что к 2020 году самоубийства будут уносить жизни не менее 1,5 миллиона человек в год.


Наташа была единственным, обожаемым ребенком в обеспеченной семье. Она была гордостью школы, постоянно побеждала на олимпиадах, шла на золотую медаль и готовилась к поступлению в престижнейшие институты страны. Но однажды она прервала свое счастливое детство выстрелом в грудь из папиного ружья. В ответ на всеобщее «почему?» остались две записки – черным фломастером на зеркалах в коридоре: «Сволочи» и в ее комнате: «Ненавижу Ольгу Васильевну!!! (учительница математики. - Ред.) Простите меня. Я слабая и очень устала. Не выдержала. Мне страшно жить».

Расследование начали сразу все: родители Наташи, милиция, «КП», а с нашей подачи подключилось и Министерство образования. Как выяснилось, упомянутая в записке математичка, конечно, доставала болезненно гордую девочку попытками поставить ее на место. Но это могло лишь подтолкнуть к самоубийству, но не стать его причиной. Как и многие другие факты, описанные нами в расследовании полгода назад. Постепенно волнения улеглись, и вопрос «Кто виноват?» остался открытым.

«Я встала на сторону самоубийц»

Не успокоилась только мама. Она продолжала искать все, что связано с дочкой, в надежде ответить однажды на вопрос «почему?»...

- Когда я искала следы Наташи в Интернете, попала на сайт mysuicide.ru (сайт самоубийц), – рассказывает Светлана. - Туси не нашла. Но меня так все задело, что я пыталась с ними разговаривать и даже спорить. В какой-то момент поняла, что надо попробовать встать на их сторону, и попала на ту самую грань, где все они. Даже не помню, что меня остановило, но именно тогда я была ближе всего к краю.

Наташа застрелилась 9 февраля, а 23 апреля мама Света начала этот дневник.

- Один человек с того сайта написал мне, что жить ради тех, кого любишь, бессмысленно, – вспоминает Светлана. - Но ему было 30 лет. А там большинство – подростки. У них еще не все умерло, еще есть надежда и открытое сердце. Для них я и публикую все это. Просто чтобы знали, что будет потом. Вдруг кому-то не все равно.

Надеемся, что кому-то из родителей эти воспоминания о Наташе помогут разглядеть тревожные сигналы в поведении своего ребенка. И кто-то из детей откажется от страшного шага. Подтверждение тому - десятки детских писем, адресованных Светлане: «Я хотел... Но теперь не смогу. Спасибо вам!»

- Благодаря этому Наташина смерть станет не такой бессмысленной, – вздыхает Светлана.



23 апреля

Ну вот, здравствуй, Наташа!

Это моя попытка продолжить общаться с тобой, как будто ты живая. Сегодня приехала из Сухиничей (деревня, где часто гостила у бабушки, а теперь похоронена Наташа. – Я. Т.). На могилу, кроме наших цветов, кто-то принес еще гвоздики - к тебе многие приходят.



24 апреля

Тусенька, папа так просит, чтобы ты ему приснилась. Он пишет тебе письма. Два я нашла. В одном на большом листе, наверное, сто раз написано: «Наташечка, Наташечка Наташечка...» А другое, 22 февраля: «Наташа! Какая же ты дура. Ты могла бы прожить очень интересную и яркую жизнь. Мы даже не мечтали о возможностях, которые были у тебя. Может, мы не знали твоих новых проблем, но если бы ты прожила с ними еще 3 - 4 месяца, жизнь увлекла бы тебя и мы были бы счастливы, проживая с тобой ее во второй раз. Наташа, ты останешься молодой, 16-летней, а мы увидим тебя уже старыми. Наташа, пожалуйста, приснись мне и поговори со мной. Твой папа».

Почему ты не приходишь к нему во сне?

Вчера он был в тире, где ты занималась, - там никто ничего не знает. Тренер спрашивал, когда ты придешь, а папа так и не смог ему ничего сказать. Потом плакал в машине.

Тусь, я все время думаю о том, что, если бы ты не умела стрелять, этого бы никогда не случилось. И начинаю тихо ненавидеть папу.



26 апреля

Сегодня у моего брата и твоего любимого единственного дяди и крестного родились Сема и Тема - близнецы. Два близнеца вместо тебя, одного Близнеца.

Ты очень любила дядю Диму. Тусенька, он приехал сюда первый, когда это случилось. Вместе с беременной женой Леной. Только тогда я поняла, зачем нужны братья и сестры. Если бы не он, я бы не выжила.

Брат младше меня на 7 лет, и всю жизнь я была ответственна за него. Наверное, поэтому мне никогда в голову не приходили мысли о смерти, у меня было о ком заботиться.

Нужно было тебе тоже родить брата или сестренку. Но я так люблю тебя, что не захотела делить эту любовь, да ты и сама меня отговаривала, обещала внуков.

И дяде Диме ты обещала, что поведешь Семена и Артема в 1-й класс. Обещала и даже не дождалась их. Что мы им скажем, когда они спросят?



27 апреля

Зимой в 10-м классе ты обратила внимание на своего одноклассника – К. Он на тебя тоже.

Как-то ты пришла из школы злая и не в себе. Ругалась на свою подругу. Рассказала, что, когда вы наконец решили с К. объясниться, оставшись после уроков одни в классе, в самый ответственный момент влетела В. и все испортила.

Дружба всегда для тебя очень много значила. Я часто слышала от тебя, что у тебя нет настоящих друзей. Пыталась возражать: «Но ведь тебе все время звонят, а та, а эта...» Ты отвечала: «Им всем наплевать на меня, просто им всегда что-то от меня надо - списать, поплакаться, похвастаться».



Твоя подруга В. В вашем классе ее недолюбливали. За ее богатого папика, за личного шофера на «Мерседесе», за крикливость, за вранье про поклонников. Ты пожалела. Стала с ней дружить. В сущности она была одинокой девушкой с кучей комплексов.

Когда это произошло, В. кричала в классе, что никто ничего не понимает и только она знает, почему ты это сделала. Кажется, это она заявила, что, если бы у нее был пистолет, она сделала то же самое. Недаром ты стаскивала ее с балкона гостиницы в Питере, когда осенью несколько человек из вашего класса премировали поездкой туда на выходные. Вечером пьяная В. пыталась спрыгнуть с балкона, кроме тебя, никто в это не поверил, только ты возилась с ней, держала и уговаривала.



28 апреля

Когда я стала искать тебя в Интернете, послала твой любимый пароль - «ветер», которым ты закрывала от меня все папки, и мне пришел ник - «прощение». У меня даже мелькнула шальная мысль, что это ты просишь меня о прощении. Почти два месяца я входила сюда под этим ником и читала, искала, плакала. Я нашла столько девчонок, похожих на тебя, и каждый раз мне казалось - это ты. Я так хотела найти твой дневник, найти ответ на свои вопросы, понять тебя.

Ты постоянно сидела в Интернете. А потом писала в дневнике: «Тогда я думала - это спасение. Просто я хотела избавления от своей боли любым способом. Так я поселилась в инете. У меня нет своих чувств, по венам боль - не за свое несчастье, в глазах слезы не о своей любви. Жить в чужом сознании 12 часов в сутки, сходить с ума без невозможности минут у экрана, вчитываясь, вчитываясь, вчитываясь. Я потерялась. Кто-нибудь, помоги!»



29 апреля

Год назад ты написала:

«Человек, которого вы действительно любите - мама;

Ваш душевный друг - В.;

О ком вы будете помнить всю жизнь - Н. С. (учительница литературы)».

Прошлой весной ты часто приходила из школы поздно, готовилась к важному конкурсу и откровенничала с ней. Она мне потом рассказала, что ты говорила и об одиночестве, и о пустоте.

На конкурсе в 10-м классе ты заняла 3-е место по округу. Но Н. С. сказала, что это не твой уровень, нужно взять более сложную тему. И вы выбрали: «Сравнительный анализ творчества Достоевского и Камю». Она хорошо знала твою добросовестность и умение растворяться в материале. Пропустить такую тему через страдающую душу - должно было выйти нечто достойное конкурса. Сама ты ее не интересовала.

Я позвонила и спросила у твоей любимой Н. С.:

«Как же так? Зачем, зная, что творится на душе у Наташи, вы дали ей тему реферата, которая могла только усугубить такое состояние?»

Она ответила, что такое состояние считает нормальным для девочки твоего возраста, что она и сама была в твоем возрасте одинокой и может только выразить мне соболезнование.



Когда мы тебя хоронили, поднялась метель, ветер. Снежинки не таяли на твоем холодном красивом лице, я сметала их твоим носовым платком. Я ношу его в своей сумке - последнюю вещь, прикасавшуюся к тебе. Тебе было холодно, но ты молчала, а ты ведь ненавидела холод.



5 мая

В Сухиничах одна из куриц вывела цыплят. У мамы 10 кур, но материнским инстинктом обладает одна. Может, среди людей тоже нужен такой естественный отбор - только одна женщина из десяти может быть настоящей матерью? О себе я теперь такого сказать не могу, у хороших матерей дети живы и здоровы. Хотя я была счастлива, будучи твоей матерью.



6 мая

Ты писала в дневнике:

«Что-то происходит со мной; это чертовски больно, оказывается, осознавать, что тебе никто не нужен, и некого любить. Или просто я не способна на такие чувства. Человек, внутри которого пусто и страшно».

Где-то здесь возникает некто, с кем ты разговариваешь. Реальное ли это лицо? Или твоя вторая половина?

Ты пыталась об этом говорить со мной - я отвечала: «Жди, все еще будет, просто вокруг тебя нет того, кто тебе нужен, вот поступишь в университет».

А ты не верила - «ты всегда так говоришь - жди, терпи». Наверное, в какой-то момент ты решила, что такое с тобой будет всегда, и не смогла больше терпеть.



7 мая

Когда я разбирала твои записи, черновики, я все искала хоть какое-то упоминание о нас, родителях, о ком-нибудь из близких, о друзьях... Нет, не было ничего, только ты и кто-то нереальный.

Я несколько раз звонила твоей лучшей подруге в 11-м классе - Л. В твоих тетрадках я видела, как вы переписываетесь на уроках. Мне кажется, она любила тебя.

И ты ценила дружбу. Но почему тогда ничего ей не рассказывала? С этим вопросом к ней приставали после все - и ребята, и учителя, и я. Неужели она ничего не почувствовала? Она отвечала: «Нет».

Вечером 8 февраля (накануне самоубийства) она звонила тебе. Ты сказала ей, что, может, не пойдешь в школу - будешь доделывать французский. Ты и не пошла. В 8.30, когда начались уроки в школе, ты сделала совсем другое.



Это ужасно, Наташка, так невозможно больше жить. Сегодня папа принес твои портреты - огромные. Он нашел фото, где ты очень грустная, и заказал их в больших черных рамках. Повесил на стену, и мы долго плакали. Потом он заснул. Он много работает, специально изматывая себя. Он стал весь седой, а ему 42 года. Сколько мы еще выдержим? Как ты могла бросить нас?

Ты же знала, что мы жили тобой. Когда в детстве ты сильно заболела ветрянкой и даже в горле были нарывы, папа стоял на коленях возле твоей кровати и молился, а он неверующий. Он мне сказал, что даже любовь ко мне отдал тебе - он очень сильно любит тебя, очень. Что нам делать?



9 мая

Я не могу без тебя Я не живу без тебя.

Сегодня три месяца.

Вчера вечером я была в Подмосковье у твоей любимой Леночки. Вы были родственницами и подругами. У нее свадьба должна была быть в апреле. Мы поминали тебя, плакали до 2 ночи. Ленка так и не вышла замуж - отложила, ты ей все время снишься.

После долгих споров - включать или нет твое фото в выпускной альбом - решили большинством голосов - включать.

О. В. свалила в свой Киев - уже три недели в выпускном классе нет математики, а Н. С. - целый последний месяц болеет, нет литературы. Я думаю, что они просто смылись от проверки, которую Кезина обещала нашей школе после публикации в «КП».



Я и забыла, что сегодня праздник. А ведь на 9 мая мы всегда покупали цветочки и ездили на Поклонную гору, где собирались ветераны. Ты раздавала цветочки им.

А в апреле проходил последний тур этой «Ярмарки идей», где ты должна была выступать со своим проклятым рефератом по Достоевскому и Камю. Н. С. убрала твою фамилию из твоей же работы. И название она поменяла - «Достоевский, но в меру».

А помнишь этот последний теракт в Москве в метро на Павелецкой? Ты прилетела из школы и стала тащить меня сдать кровь... Разве я могла себе представить, что совсем скоро твой гроб будет стоять рядом с гробами жертв этого теракта в Лефортовском морге и всем будут давать буквально по 10 - 15 минут на прощание, потому что было очень много людей.



10 мая

Приехал папа с дачи:

- Ты опять в Интернете, что ты там все время сидишь?

- Ищу. Я хочу понять, почему.

- Что там понимать, все понятно.

- Ты хочешь сказать, что ты понял, почему она это сделала? Сформулируй, я даже запишу твой диагноз.

- Эти жестокие и глупые дети, они совсем не думают о родителях (с болью).

- Ты винишь во всем ее? Но она ведь несовершеннолетняя, ребенок. Не справилась. Мы должны были.

- Она должна была справляться, она должна была думать о нас!

- А ты сам-то много думал о своей матери, когда тебе было 16 лет?

- Но я и не собирался убивать себя! Никогда! Она поступила глупо!

- Необдуманно! Она просто не подумала. И потом она не жестокая.

- Жестокая! Она всех убила. Я не знаю, как жить дальше! Мне ничего не хочется!

- Ты опять говоришь только о себе, а ты подумай, что она чувствовала, какую боль, если решилась на это?!

- Должна была терпеть! У нас у всех тоже было небезоблачное детство - у меня с отчимом, у тебя - вообще без отца. Мы были бедные. У нас не было даже своей комнаты. А у нее было все.

- У нее не было кожи и была высокая планка. Мы должны были.

- Нет, я ни в чем не виноват. Я ее любил. Я все делал только для нее.

- Тебя никто не винит, просто нельзя злиться на нее, она была самая лучшая.

- Да.



11 мая

Я листаю твою тетрадку по математике за 11-й класс: сентябрь - октябрь - крупные размашистые пятерки О. В. А на обложке твоим почерком: «Сдохни, сволочь очкастая!» - такая ненависть - она начала свою атаку.



12 мая

Только что приехала из суда. На папу завели уголовное дело - за небрежное хранение оружия. Меня вызывали свидетелем. Он должен был его так хранить, чтобы не было доступа посторонних лиц. Они так долго выясняли трактовку закона, какими посторонними являемся мы с тобой - посторонними к оружию или посторонними к папе, что я не выдержала, отказалась от дачи показаний. Достали! Я их уже сто раз кому только не давала, заплакала и ушла. Судья сказал, что я вообще могу их не давать как близкий родственник.

Потом я ехала в троллейбусе мимо твоей школы, твой маршрут - слезы лились, и я не могла их остановить - за окном было солнце, тепло, весна... А я не вижу ничего - ни деревьев, ни распустившихся тюльпанов, только выискиваю в толпе счастливые лица ребят твоего возраста и думаю - почему?



Соседка тетя Лена до последнего говорила мне: «Светочка, мы ее спасем». Она не знала, что это была не пуля, а дробь. Она держала тебя на руках, кричала «давайте лед», она врач. Я помню только это и телефон, весь в твоей крови от моих рук, - скользкие кнопки и чужие люди.



13 мая

Осенью ты была полна планов и энтузиазма. В том, что с выпускными проблем не будет, никто не сомневался. На семейном совете мы выбрали несколько институтов, чтобы было побольше шансов: МГИМО - международно-правовой факультет и МГУ - юридический. Причем на МГИМО ты настояла сама, когда твоя историчка заявила, что туда попасть шансы нулевые, ты решила, что тем более стоит попробовать.

Мы бы тебя могли учить платно, но ты сказала, что воспользуешься этим шансом, если будет некуда деваться.

- Кому ты чего хочешь доказать в наше время, все продано.

- Нет, я попробую.

Тогда наш папа решил тебя еще и в школу ФСБ отправить. Да, нужно сказать, что у нашего папы задвиг на госструктурах типа ФСБ и ГРУ. Может, ему самому не хватало дисциплины по жизни, а может, он был и прав. Он хотел для тебя запасной аэродром - в случае пролета с МГИМО и МГУ. Каких только доводов он тебе не приводил - и один из лучших вузов, и на халяву в совершенстве выучить несколько языков, и «кто у нас президент и вся его команда», и «там куча интересных мальчиков»... Ты сначала поддалась на уговоры, сдала анкеты и начала проходить медкомиссии. А потом злилась: «И зачем я это делаю?»



17 мая

Осенью всех потенциальных медалистов собрали на педсовет. Дурацкие новые правила - если претендуешь на медаль, надо писать бумагу и получать накачку от педсовета. Что на вас теперь лежит ответственность, вы теперь кругом должны... Как только ты услышала слово «ответственность», заявила всему педсовету, что ты не хочешь медали. Папу вызвала завуч. «Как это, гордость школы отказывается от медали, мы ее полчаса уговаривали!» Папа прочитал тебе лекцию, что тебе хотят как лучше, а ты неблагодарная. Ты подписала.

А в первом же триместре получила 4 по французскому, причем все уверяли, что даже не по твоей вине. Ты расстроилась. Уже не золото – серебро. Я позвонила вашей классной: «Можно ли что-то сделать?» И она проговорилась: «Если бы Наташа на педсовете не говорила, что ей не нужна медаль, мы бы что-нибудь постарались сделать. А так...»

На следующий день к тебе с ехидной улыбкой подошла О. В.: «Ну, что, нужна тебе все-таки медаль?» Домой ты пришла злая, как сто чертей: «Я же говорила тебе, не звони, я же просила».

Тогда ты написала:

«Ходят и ходят, и каждый старается хлопнуть побольнее, погромче, а ведь я - школьная собственность, когда меня ставили, обещали бережный уход и уважение, а теперь чуть что - сразу пинать начинают, трясут, дергают. Ну я и захлопнулась и, уж будьте уверены, теперь не откроюсь!»



23 мая

Приехал с дачи папа и тут же ушел: «На улице я с ней разговариваю, а дома все время вижу, не могу...» Потом вернулся, и я поняла, что его нужно куда-нибудь вытащить. Пошли пообедать в кафе. Глядя на наши лица, официантка все время спрашивала: «Вам что-нибудь не нравится?»

Потом поехали к друзьям, домой не хотелось возвращаться. Папа выпил и стал приставать к их дочке Юльке, чтобы она показала ему гроб, который уже второй год стоит у нее в комнате. Пока родители отдыхали в Египте, она его себе купила и спит в нем. Ты считала, что это прикольно. Юлька отказала папе: «Ничего интересного в этом нет». Я наорала: «Ты что, давно гробов не видел?»

На этой неделе парень 24 лет из соседнего с вашим тиром прямо на глазах у тренеров и ребят выстрелил себе в висок. Ты его знала - ваши тиры всегда объединяли на соревнованиях. В кармане была записка: «Мама, прости, я ухожу».

Жестоко очень.



24 мая

Где-то осенью в твоих записях появляется Тали... Загадка, которую я не могу отгадать. Если это реальный человек, то, скорее всего, из Интернета, а больше всего это похоже на твою вторую половину. Ты разговаривала с собой? Бред...

Для нее письмо в желтой тетради. И стихи - красивые и страшные. Папа назвал это сочинительством. Я не знаю.

«Тали! Я скучала. Ну а ты, моя самая красивая мечта, ты скучала? Люблю тебя, Тали. Ну а Ветер, что он... Он никто, не смысл моей жизни, лишь зазноба, не могу отделаться от чувства неуверенности рядом с ним. Тали! Я знаю, сейчас ты не можешь меня слышать, но это точно, когда тебе будет нужна помощь, я буду рядом. Я люблю только тебя».

Кто-нибудь, скажите мне, кто это? Что это? Это так страшно.



24 мая

Ну почему, ну почему? Еще в августе, поливая цветы из шланга на даче, ты кружилась и танцевала под музыку, устраивая вокруг себя хоровод из брызг.

Я любовалась твоей стройной фигуркой из беседки, а ты, вся вымокшая и смеющаяся, кричала мне: «Жить хорошо!» Строители из соседнего дома чуть не сваливались со своих лестниц, глядя на тебя.

Ну что с тобой случилось в эти полгода? Ты не показала мне, не рассказала. Но писала: «Скоро, очень скоро мне надо будет перешагнуть рубеж. Я не хочу во взрослую жизнь, там слишком холодно».



25 мая

Да, забыла - а ты всегда папе напоминала – вчера было 19 лет нашему браку.

Наш брак, и ты, гениальное его воплощение. Вообще-то мы познакомились с папой 14 февраля, который потом оказался Днем святого Валентина. На втором курсе, на дискотеке МИФИ. Папочкина голова была единственная, которая прыгала не в такт музыке, - так я его заметила.

Ты, Тусенька, очень сильно была похожа на него - и внешне, и по характеру, и по уму.



26 мая

После института мы с папой поступили в аспирантуру. Сняли квартиру, подрабатывали, чтобы ее оплачивать, - мыли окна, репетиторствовали. Потом родилась ты, и я ушла в академотпуск. О, это был отдых! Целый год. Я не понимала, как это люди устают с маленькими детьми, - ты была ангел - спала и ела.

Нас взяли в академический институт и как двум молодым специалистам пообещали квартиру. К этому времени мы уже защитились и стали кандидатами наук. Но тут мы вступили в рынок. Наука стала никому не нужна. Все ломанулись за границу, и у нас был шанс уехать в Канаду, но наш прозорливый папа в последний момент передумал. Мы начали с нуля пробовать себя в бизнесе. В школу ты пошла, когда у нас не было ни прописки, ни собственного жилья, но уже была уверенность, что все это мы заработаем в фирме, которую создали и успешно раскручивали. Так и получилось, когда ты пошла в 3-й класс, мы переехали в собственную квартиру.

Ремонт начали с твоей комнаты, ты всегда была самым главным в нашей жизни. Серебристая розово-голубая комната с белоснежной мебелью. Сейчас я туда стараюсь не заходить. Стираю, стираю, но все равно нахожу мельчайшие капли крови на столе, спинке кровати. А твой розовый ковер выбросили - на нем было огромное пятно в центре. Вещи из твоего шкафа я потихоньку раздаю на память, оставляю только то, что ты очень любила. Иногда там спит папа - думает, что ты ему приснишься. Но ты не снишься, ты злилась на него в последнее время.

Сегодня был последний звонок. Я старалась об этом не вспоминать.

Твои одноклассники собирались спроецировать твою фотографию на сцену и под тихую музыку читать твои стихи. Твой последний звонок.

Но учителя запретили. Побоялись испортить себе «праздник». Простим их, Тусенька?



Папа вчера сказал: «Я сейчас вынужден верить, потому что хочу встретиться с нею там, я должен знать, что встречусь».



Мне кажется, все началось меняться в твоем характере, когда ты перешла в эту школу на Ленинском проспекте.

В 1-й класс ты пошла во французскую школу на Бауманской. Мы тогда снимали квартиру на Большой Почтовой, и ты целых два года ходила в школу мимо Лефортовского морга, в котором потом с тобой прощались. Но в этой школе ты была счастлива.

А в новой школе тебе было плохо. В вашем классе не было не одиноких детей.

Как вы глушили свое одиночество? Это ужасно... Мальчишки пили после уроков. Мишку, который больше всех плакал в морге и потом еще два дня, мать еще перед Новым годом к психологу таскала. Еще одну девочку мама застала в групповой оргии с мальчиками, после чего уехала с инфарктом в больницу. Могу еще продолжить...

Ты, Тусенька, утверждалась в этом классе, подняв себе планку - я умнее всех. Потому что сильным и независимым всегда завидуют, ты это чувствовала каждой клеточкой.



28 мая

Еще одна страшная запись. Непонятно кому и непонятно от кого.

«- Останови меня, если сможешь!»

Ты еще ребенок, чтобы говорить такие слова. Что значит твое: «Моя судьба, мне и гробить! Ломаешь свою судьбу, давай, но подальше от остальных. (Дальше зачеркнуто.) Ты о них подумала? НЕТ, о ком, кроме своей персоны, ты привыкла думать? И не надо говорить о любви, нет ее в тебе».

А вчера папа опять. Убитый: «Я хотел ей подарить на последний звонок серебряный колокольчик...»



7 июня

Вот и прошел твой день рождения, Тусенька. Твои 17 лет.

Ты обычно отмечала их в Сухиничах, поэтому я решила не отходить от традиций. Накупила большой ящик твоих любимых маргариток, посадила на твою могилку.

Всю неделю поливала их, чтобы принялись, пополам со слезами. Соловьи пели как оглашенные и одуряюще пахли три куста сирени, цветущие рядом. А я сидела рядом с этим холмиком и видела тебя сквозь слезы и толщу земли в том красивом кружевном платье из свадебного салона - что от тебя там осталось?



Мне позвонил следователь, который ведет твое дело, его, оказывается, до сих пор не закрыли.



8 июня

Когда в то утро я села рядом с тобой и врачом в «Скорую», я сразу спросила его: «Надежда есть?» Он сначала внимательно на меня посмотрел: «Нет». Потом мы ехали в больницу на соседнюю улицу, мне казалось вечность. Я смотрела на тебя - ты уже не дышала.

Вышел врач и сказал: «Все». Я села на бетонный пол и сказала, что никуда не уйду, пока они не попытаются что-нибудь сделать. Он перешагнул и ушел. Но сразу пришла сестра, хотела сделать мне укол, я не дала. Потом за мной приехала Лиза, дочка тети Лены, и стала уговаривать меня уйти оттуда, а я не могла.

Позвонила твоей любимой Леночке, я попросила ее сообщить всем. Все приехали в этот день и на следующий.

А я только говорила: «Ничего не понимаю, я ничего не понимаю».

Я повторяла это через каждую минуту - а все молчали и плакали. Были слышны только крики папы, он требовал, чтобы мы поехали туда, он не верил и все время пил. А я не могла ни есть, ни пить. Потом мама догадалась на третий день сварить кисель - только его я смогла выпить, а что-то съесть - через девять дней.



В январе я искала в инете художественные сайты, хотела подобрать портрет для вышивки. Ты заинтересовалась, стала смотреть вместе со мной картины...

И попросила скинуть для тебя несколько. Все – на тему кладбища, ангелов, одиночества.

Я удивилась, а должна была насторожиться, попытаться понять, почему именно эти. А еще в декабре ты поставила на компьютер заставку: девушка на переднем плане и призрак позади. Я тогда сказала: «Красиво. И девушка на тебя похожа».

Призрак смерти - пророчество?



На Новый год ты так красиво украсила квартиру, нарядила елку. Мой шкаф до сих пор в фосфоресцирующих звездочках - как ночное небо, теперь никогда рука не поднимется отклеить их, ведь это сделано твоими руками.



Через несколько дней после твоей смерти мне позвонила женщина из приемной комиссии ФСБ - куда ты пропала? Охала и жалела, что ты не успела дойти до психологических тестов - может, им удалось бы увидеть.

Я тогда подумала - как же, удалось бы. В январе мне позвонил наш друг семьи - Борька. Он работал в ГРУ, и недавно его группа вернулась из командировки. На следующий день один его коллега встал, позавтракал и на глазах у жены выбросился через двойной стеклопакет. 38 лет. Их группу перед этим как раз тестировали – только что на молекулы не разложили, и ничего не заметили.



10 июня

За три недели до ЭТОГО ты обиделась на меня. Ты готовилась к занятию по праву, я что-то спросила, и тебя понесло: зачем вы не отдали меня в физматшколу? Я это слышала не в первый раз, но взорвалась именно тогда. Основная мысль моих криков была: «Ты сама не знаешь, чего хочешь! Реши, и мы поможем. Но ты реши!»

Ты дулась на меня целых три дня - это очень много, но потом мы помирились.

А совсем недавно я, очередной раз перебирая твои бумаги, нашла запись на полях распечатки лекций по праву, сделанную именно тогда:

«Да, я не умею добиваться своего; да... я высказываю только претензии; да, я не достойна жизни, но вот осуществления моей мечты...» (зачеркнуто).

Я так и не узнала твоей мечты. Может, ты и сама ее не знала - ведь не дописала и зачеркнула. Или ты боялась ее осуществления?



10 июня

Мне привезли твой выпускной альбом. Смотрю на фотографии.

Девчонки... Л. - пытается улыбнуться, а глаза – печальные. Все такие взрослые.

И ты - красивая, но нездешняя.

Твой К. - что ты в нем нашла, ничего особенного.

Галя рассказала, как сдавали экзамены. По французскому столько троек. Все на нервах.

Про выпускной. Я плакала. Ресторан сняли на два класса. Без тебя.

Этот альбом остается на всю жизнь. Потом все будут говорить, показывая на твою фотографию: а она... У кого-нибудь выступят слезы, кто-нибудь сердито нахмурится, но никто не забудет.



Могила Наташи.
Могила Наташи.
11 июня

«Я не могу это сделать! Поставить точку» - эта фраза на полях тетрадки по французскому. Может, ты ее написала после того случая... Которого никогда не прощу. До последнего сомневалась - буду об этом говорить или нет. Буду, Тусенька. Буду до конца честной...

За две недели до того страшного утра. Ты сидела за компьютером. Долго. Когда я выходила из своей комнаты, видела, как меняется экран, - ты что-то прятала. Я уже несколько раз сказала тебе - хватит, пора спать, ты несколько раз ответила - сейчас. Потом я подошла: «Ну все, я вырубаю компьютер». Ты повернула ко мне голову и, смотря на меня сузившимися ледяными глазами, прошипела: «Отъе..сь». Я ударила тебя по щеке. Даже не знаю, как это получилось, но раньше такого не было - мата в лицо. Потом ты вскочила и закрылась в своей комнате. Я стояла под дверью: «Ты не имеешь права так говорить со мной...»

Ты не открывала, и я пошла за отмычкой. Когда я вошла в твою комнату, ты сидела на открытом окне - 15-й этаж! - держась одной рукой за раму, отклонившись наружу и болтая ногами, как будто удерживая равновесие. Каким-то не своим истерическим голосом ты сказала: «Хочешь посмотреть, как птички летают?» Внутри у меня все упало. Я рухнула на пол и закрыла лицо руками. Не помню, сколько... Но ты спрыгнула на пол, переступила через меня и ушла на кухню. Тогда я смогла заплакать и выбежала на открытый балкон общего коридора, легла там на снег - слезы лились не переставая, страх не отпускал. И еще обида, жуткая обида заполнила всю меня... Теперь я знаю, что неправильно себя вела, что надо было не упиваться своими переживаниями, а попытаться понять, что с тобой происходит. Но тогда... Минут через 15 ты пришла на балкон - я уже успела замерзнуть и промокнуть. Голосом, полным презрения и отчуждения, не дай бог я увижу твою жалость, ты сказала: «Вставай, пошли домой, заболеешь, потом лечи тебя...» Кажется, ты еще чем-то мне пригрозила, что, если не встану... После этого я поднялась и пошла в квартиру. Ты выглядела успокоившейся, даже посмеивалась. Меня трясло - я выпила несколько таблеток типа тазепама и отрубилась.

Утром приехал папа с дачи - я стала рассказывать ему. Потом зашла в твою комнату и увидела под кроватью ружье. Позвала отца: «Посмотри». Он не испугался, но удивился - в нем даже был патрон, но не досланный.

Вечером он опять заехал - со мной ты не разговаривала - и стал тебя спрашивать про ружье. Ты отшутилась: «Взяла маму попугать, чтобы не долбилась в мою комнату...» Он обругал тебя, как всегда: «Дура, идиотка, больше не смей», - и успокоился.

Сейчас он говорит, что ему и в голову не могло прийти, что ты - для себя. Он даже об этом не подумал, не мог подумать.

На следующий день к нам заехала моя подруга Светка, и я, рассказывая все это, стала просить папу увезти ружье на дачу от греха подальше, она меня поддержала.

«Вы что, дуры, она же профессиональный стрелок, ну взяла посмотреть - соскучилась по стрельбе...» Он так убежденно об этом говорил, что мы поверили.

Наверное, я бы и дальше стала настаивать, чтобы он увез его, или сама отвезла, мне никто не мешал это сделать - до дачи 30 - 40 минут на машине, но на следующий день мы помирились.

...Мы стояли друг перед другом на коленях, плакали, и я говорила:

- Тусенька, а если бы рука соскользнула, если бы ты не удержалась - я бы полетела за тобой, я бы не смогла жить без тебя, понимаешь?

- Я больше не буду

- Пожалуйста, не пугай меня больше так никогда, у меня до сих пор болит сердце, и я пью лекарство, не будь такой жестокой.

- Никогда не буду, я люблю тебя.

Мы долго разговаривали, плакали, обнимали друг друга. И все эти последние две недели ты была как ангел, все время мне звонила, все рассказывала. Мы всюду вместе ездили.

Теперь мне говорят - это была попытка. Теперь говорят. А тогда - ни я, ни отец, ни Светка... Даже мысль не мелькнула. Ничего подобного. Что это - слепота, незнание? Ты всегда была такой целеустремленной, адекватной, сильной... Как мы могли подумать такое о тебе? Никто не мог.

И как мне со всем этим теперь жить? И зачем?



16 июня

Папа смотрит чемпионат Европы с твоим портретом - повернул его к экрану телевизора: «Пусть посмотрит, она любила футбол».



Вспоминаю, прокручиваю последние две недели твоей жизни. Ты даже перестала писать депрессивные стихи, наоборот:

Жизнь - она, конечно, зебра,
Но ведь можно все исправить,
Взяли краски, ведра, кисти,
И давай ее белить...

Потом, правда, ты пыталась описать садистские методы поимки зебры и как ее можно семью способами заставить краситься самой.



Ненормальное что-то. Каждый вечер вижу из своей спальни, как ты идешь по коридору из ванной танцующей походкой с полотенцем на голове: «Мусь, бай-бай».

Кто теперь испечет медовую коврижку и скажет: «Мусь, давай чайку попьем»?

С кем я поеду в магазин? Кто положит мне на колени голову вечером и посмотрит со мной «Бедную Настю»?

Я больше ничего этого не делаю. Без тебя не могу.



17 июня

Сегодня моталась по Москве. Любое место - магазин, кафе, кондитерская, кинотеатр - сразу вспоминаю, как мы с тобой... Проклятье, невозможно жить в этой квартире, в этом городе, в этом мире...



Я часто вспоминаю легенду. За день до рождения Ребенок спросил у Бога:

- Я не знаю, что я должен делать в этом мире.

Бог ответил:

- Я подарю тебе Ангела, который всегда будет рядом с тобой. Он будет охранять тебя от всех бед. Он объяснит тебе все.

- А как его зовут?

- Не важно, как его зовут. Ты будешь называть его «MAMA».

Наверное, я была бездарным ангелом, Тусенька, прости меня.



23 июня

Хочется, чтобы он скорее закончился - каждый день.

Включаю телевизор - о выпускном говорят, выключаю со слезами. Заходим с папой в магазин, похудела на семь килограммов, все сваливается. Но не могу заставить себя ничего померить, а раньше с тобой по три часа не вылезали из примерочных. Вчера обнаружила, что в ушах заросли дырки - сережки не смогла вдеть - швырнула обратно. Только книги и Интернет - потому что это было твое, твоя жизнь.



Первый месяц я сидела и раскачивалась часами, как обезьяна в клетке, в неволе у них начинается самая настоящая депрессия.

Теперь амплитуда этого маятника стала больше. Я не могу долго находиться в одном месте - начинаю сходить с ума.



29 июня

Подъезжая к Москве, включила «Русское радио». «Чашка кофию». Мы любили подпевать. Сначала я расплакалась, а потом закричала. Ехала и кричала, все равно никто не слышит.

На столе лежит справочник «Лучшие выпускники 2004 года». Среди них – ты. Фото и анкета из 10 пунктов. Все отвечали на пункт «жизненное кредо» - вперед к намеченной цели; никогда не сдаваться; через тернии к звездам»...

Твое жизненное кредо: «Крылья – этого мало. Нужна еще летная погода».

Тусенька, твой самолет даже не взлетел. Была нелетная погода? А ты такая красивая на фотографии. С той новой прической, которую тебе сделала Лариса, наш мастер. Мы у нее были перед Новым годом - она постригла тебе челку, покрасила. Ты любила ходить со мной к Ларисе в салон. В тот последний раз она сказала: «Ну, что, девчонки, записывать вас на выпускной? А то у меня будет аврал»

Ты загорелась: «Конечно!»



30 июня

Когда раньше я заходила на кладбище, становилось неуютно и хотелось поскорее уйти. А теперь я там как дома. Сидела бы и сидела возле тебя.

Нужно заказывать оградку, памятник. Нужно придумать красивую эпитафию, а у меня в голове только одни слова: «Зачем ты это сделала?»



В вашей элитной школе в этом году не было ни одной золотой медали. Говорят, перестраховались из-за проверок, которые после тебя следуют одна за другой.

О. В. выживают из школы. Странная она, любой бы на ее месте давно сменил школу. Преподавать с клеймом убийцы как-то неестественно...

Л. уже поступила на платное в иняз. И твоя В. тоже на платное - в Дружбы народов на международный туризм. Многие родители не стали рисковать после такого стресса.



30 июня

Я всю свою жизнь построила так, чтобы у тебя не было таких проблем, я всегда тебе говорила:

- Тусь, рожай хоть в 18 лет, но учись, занимайся любимым делом, я буду рядом и помогу во всем, для этого мы и купили дачу рядом с Москвой.

Все делалось для тебя. И все обесценилось. Ничего не нужно. Только ты.



3 июля

Воскресенье – канун того утра - помню почти наизусть. Я целый день была с тобой дома. И потом перебирала каждую минуту, пытаясь отыскать: что я не заметила? О конфликте с О. В. ты не напомнила ни разу.

Проснувшись утром, я увидела тебя, обложенную конспектами и словарями по французскому. Но где-то в три часа дня ты села опять в Интернет.

Потом ближе к вечеру мы решили заказать домой пиццу и пиво. Обычно в течение получаса ее привозят молодые парни. Ты даже переоделась по этому поводу. Надела короткую маечку, завязала хвостики, покрутилась перед зеркалом: «Мусь, может, мне так завтра в школу пойти?»

Потом мы с тобой ужинали. Ты оставила большой кусок пиццы: «На завтрак - разогрею в микроволновке». После бутылки пива меня потянуло в сон. Разбудил телефонный звонок. Было уже 10 вечера. Ты долго разговаривала по телефону, я слышала взрывы смеха. Потом опять села в Интернет. Спать легла около часа ночи. Будильник на сотовом у тебя был заведен на пять утра. И в тетради запись - что еще надо сделать.

Ты хотела доучить французский и успеть в школу. Я не знаю, что произошло в эти часы - с пяти утра до полдевятого, когда ты ЭТО сделала.

Я все время представляю себе, как ты достаешь ружье, пишешь записку на зеркале шкафа, проходишь мимо моей спальни. Я рядом, я здесь! Когда ты решила сделать это? Зачем? Что ты думала? Почему не вспомнила обо мне? Или вспомнила... На втором зеркале - рядом с входной дверью - ты написала: «Сволочи!» Кому? Всем нам, кто не помог, не увидел? Что мне думать? Как с этим жить?!



4 июля

У нас скрипит паркет. Ты должна была слышать мои шаги. И выстрелила, когда я была перед дверью. Пять-шесть шагов.

Вдруг ты раздумывала, а мои шаги тебя испугали? Испугалась, что я увижу ружье, записку... Вдруг, если бы я не проснулась, ты бы передумала? Порыв прошел бы.

Вдруг это я во всем виновата!



5 июля

Когда ты, закрыв глаза, стала падать на пол, я подхватила тебя, упав на колени. И увидела чуть выше груди рану-отверстие. Я же слышала хлопок перед дверью, поэтому подумала, что это разорвалась лампочка, а патрон вонзился в тебя и поранил. Но кровь выливалась толчками, а я зажимала ладонью и кричала: «Тусенька, что случилось?!»

Надо было взять телефон, но я боялась оторвать руку. Хотя кровь все равно проступала через пальцы. Почему я не видела ружье? Оно лежало прямо передо мной на кресле. Всего в полуметре. Я все-таки взяла телефон. Скользкие кнопки. Я кричала: «Скорее, «Скорую! Лампочка...» А потом увидела ружье... Это был даже не ужас – то, что я почувствовала. Я не знаю, как назвать. Выбежала в коридор, увидела Лизу, прибежала Лена. И все закружилось. Теперь тебя держала Лена и кричала на меня: то лед, то «Скорую», то полотенце. У меня отнимались руки. Я начала понимать, что случилось что-то страшное. Самое страшное. Потом увидела твою записку на зеркале. Как я не сошла с ума? А ты подбирала руками под себя, еще дышала хрипло. И всплыли мамины слова, что так руками делают те, кто умирает. Моя дочь! Моя любимая девочка... Единственная... Моя.



Многие говорят - я должна отпустить тебя и жить дальше. Закончить этот дневник - постоянный разговор с тобой. А я не могу. Тогда я просто умру.

Я знаю, что религия мне не поможет, потому что я не смирилась и никогда не смирюсь с тем, что тебя нет, это просто невозможно.

И другой ребенок не спасет меня. Потому что у меня больше нет морального права рожать детей. Ведь я не уберегла тебя и даже не понимаю, что я сделала не так. Могу опять совершить те же ошибки. И потом, я буду его все время сравнивать с тобой - самой лучшей. Так нельзя.

Моя любимая девочка, если бы ты знала, что станет со мной, ты бы никогда этого не сделала. Но сейчас... Забери меня к себе. Пожалуйста!



15 июля

Сегодня первый раз без тебя поехала на дачу. Наши клумбы заросли сорняками, трава по пояс, клубника сгнила. Полное одичание. Папочке тоже по фигу. Правда, перед твоим портретом в беседке стоят две розочки, он как-то умудрился их найти в траве, срезал и поставил. Беседка вся заросла диким виноградом по ниткам, которые ты натягивала прошлым летом.

В дом так и не смогла зайти. Там на стене коридора, который мы собирались перекрашивать, твои ладошки. Ты окунула их в краску и приложила. На память?



4 августа

Тусенька, столько незнакомых людей узнали о тебе, прочитали твои стихи, плакали, говорили спасибо. Удивительно, но те, кто тебя знал и кто любил, стараются не говорить об этом и не читали твоих и моих записей. Никто.

Многие говорят, что им эти записи помогли. Может быть, когда-нибудь я буду этому рада. Ведь тогда твоя смерть будет не совсем бессмысленной.

Я лечу себя работой. Тупой и не особо нужной. Мама ругается, что я себя загоняю, но я говорю ей - так легче. Я почти не устаю. Ничем не болею. Я все время разговариваю с тобой, вспоминаю.

В последний месяц у тебя был плохой аппетит. Я ругалась: «Для кого я стояла полдня у плиты?» - а ты в лучшем случае равнодушно ковырялась в тарелке.

Меня многие спрашивают: почему я ничего не замечала? Я замечала, но списывала все на выпускной класс.



Боюсь встреч, боюсь людей. В Сухиничах меня разыскивала Таня, моя одноклассница, живущая сейчас на Сахалине, с которой мы каждое лето встречались, помнишь? Я не хочу никого видеть, ее тоже. Что я ей скажу? Надо снова и снова подбирать слова, душиться слезами и пытаться объяснить немыслимое.

Я раньше не выносила одиночества, а теперь оно со всех сторон. Обступило. Только я и ты и этот дневник.



6 августа

Тусенька, больше не могу. Каждый день говорю это и все же живу. Оболочка. Внутри ничего нет. Сколько может прожить оболочка? Надеюсь, недолго.



7 августа

Бросала вещи на пол. Они бились. У книжек отрывались обложки. После принтера папа стал бить меня по рукам. Больно.



8 августа

Олечка погибла почти четыре года назад...

Ты знаешь, Тусенька, как мы с ней дружили - с института, где вместе учились. Она поехала на море и утонула. Я так плакала все время. Поняла, что не могу приходить в офис, где мы все делали вместе. Так и бросила эту работу. Когда это случилось с тобой, Оля мне приснилась. Теперь ты с Олей. ТАМ.



23 августа

Я дошла до этого. Пошла проверять свое женское здоровье. Нужно было сдать анализ крови. Чтобы знать, могу ли я еще иметь детей. Или поздно.

Если меньше 10 единиц - все нормально, если от 10 до 25 - проблематично, если больше 25 - бесполезно. Если в этом месяце... То она может родиться в начале июня. Я не сошла с ума. Но это должна быть опять она.

Я там разрыдалась, прямо в кабинете, бедная медсестра, она ничего не понимала, просила успокоиться. Потом надавала кучу полезных советов, спасибо ей.



31 августа

Результат анализа - 12,1 единицы.



1 сентября

Надо посуду вымыть, а тянет разбить.
Это отчаяние, Господи, а не лень.
Как это тяжко, Господи, век любить,
каждое утро, Господи, каждый день.

Страшная жизнь. Открываю газету - сын знаменитого хирурга Рената Акчурина - 26 лет - застрелился на глазах у матери. Включаю телевизор - вчера теракт, сегодня теракт, завтра... Окровавленные дети из Беслана. Смотрю на фотографию Туськи, и сразу в глазах та записка: «Мне страшно жить». Тогда тоже был теракт в метро на Павелецкой - в начале февраля.



3 сентября

Сегодня получила результаты разных анализов, все говорят: «Вы физически вполне здоровая женщина, но психика - она не дает...»

Дали направление в клинику неврозов на Шаболовке. А разве я смогу вылечиться от этого моего невроза по имени Тусенька?



15 сентября

Господи, за что?

Тусенька, папа в больнице, в той самой, куда увезли тебя. Опухоль. Скорее всего, будет операция. Сейчас звонил: «Живым я отсюда не выйду». А я тупо готовлю обед, который скоро понесу через те самые ворота, в ту самую больницу, которая у меня вызывает отчаянную дрожь. Кто же это убивает нас? Мне кажется, я живу, как в кино, снятому по дьявольскому сценарию.



Еще неделю назад папа принес мне свой анализ (спермограмму) и с гордостью заявил: «Они у меня есть».

Еще неделю назад мне снился сон, что у меня родилась дочка. Ты, но по имени Надежда - так звали мою безропотную, безграмотную, но с чистейшим русским языком бабушку. Она была святая. Добрее ее не было человека. Когда я иду к тебе, сначала захожу к бабушке - она похоронена в начале кладбища.

А сегодня Надежда опять ушла от меня. Я сидела в послеоперационной палате отделения урологии около папы и держалась из последних сил. Рядом лежал дедуля с кучей трубок из низа живота.

Я надевала папе носки, накрывала одеялом, выносила судно, кормила его, слушала его нытье и все время ловила себя на мысли, что это не я. Я бы не выдержала.



18 сентября

Наверное, мой ангел самый сильный.

Сегодня я попала в аварию - и у меня ни одной царапины. Только перед машины - в хлам. Какая все-таки богатая «событиями» у меня жизнь в последний год. Если это жизнь.

На самом деле сегодня в первый раз мне было весело и совсем не страшно. Наконец-то добрались и до меня, и даже интересно стало, чем все это закончится?



26 сентября

Светка притащила альбомы с фото и все углубились туда, а я сидела, уставившись в стол, и думала, что свои альбомы я до сих пор ни разу не открыла. И не открою. Там кругом Туська.



28 сентября

Читала сайты, где депрессивные личности про отсутствие смысла пишут. Подумала, что ж я за бездарь такая, что никогда особо не грузилась по этому поводу.

Взяла даже на Туськиной полочке толстую книжку: «В поисках смысла. Мудрость тысячелетий». Прочитала. Там великие люди тоже советуют не грузиться насчет смысла!

И Туся все это читала, но не убедили ее великие. Что ж это за зазнайство такое!

Все ж мне кажется, заблуждаются все эти депрессивные. Их депрессия от чего-то другого, не от отсутствия смысла. Ну нельзя же, ей-богу, страдать от того, что земля черная.



29 сентября

Наверное, болезнь так действует, но весь день чувствую, что она рядом. Телефон беру после десятого звонка - кажется, что она сейчас возьмет, всегда ведь первая подбегала к трубке. Потом Ташик опять стал рыть землю в цветах, а я чуть не закричала: «Твой кот опять хулиганит!». Потом делала картошку-пюре, и мне казалось, она смотрит с усмешкой, потому что только у нее картошка получалась воздушная, как суфле, а у меня просто каша.



1 октября

Фрейд говорил: «Подсознание не верит в смерть. Сознание и мысль знают о смерти, но подсознание как бы не обращает на это внимания. Поэтому во сне мы никогда не видим умерших в виде призраков, теней - мы их видим живыми».

Даже когда во сне я точно помнила, что Тусеньки больше нет, я видела ее живой. И словно идиотка спрашивала у нее: «Как ты могла вернуться, мы же тебя похоронили...»

А вдруг Фрейд ошибался, и это не ПОДсознание, которое не хочет верить, а НАДсознание, которое знает, что смерти нет?



4 октября

Я нашла в Интернете человека, который знал мою Наташу, – Алиса. Просила ее прислать письма, которые Туся ей писала. Но эта дама отказала: «Я не могу. Они же мне адресованы».

Господи, как же она не понимает, что для меня значат эти письма! Это для нее они «просто абстрактные рассуждения», а для меня это боль моей девочки, о которой я должна знать. Тайна переписки... Зачем? Так жестоко.



7 октября

Прошло полгода.

Наверное, пришел мой черед задуматься о смысле жизни. Пора.

Сейчас только что от врача - все что можно, резко ухудшилось. Врач долго расспрашивала - так может быть только при стрессе. Ну да, муж был в больнице, авария, Алиса эта...

Результат – список «нельзя», адресованных мне от врача:

Нельзя жить в этой квартире (куда же мне податься?).

Нельзя бывать долго одной (мужа никогда не бывает дома).

Нельзя за рулем (фигушки).

Нельзя волноваться (ха-ха), можно только положительные эмоции (ау!).

Иначе все эти цифры станут константами - и я стану пенсионеркой-инвалидкой. Жить будет можно (только зачем?), а детей нельзя.

Надо что-то менять. И наверное, кардинально. Буду думать. Только боюсь, что ответа нет, как обычно. Даже не знаю, с чего начать. Е2-Е4, блин.



КОММЕНТАРИЙ СПЕЦИАЛИСТА

Врач-психотерапевт, кандидат медицинских наук Диля Еникеева:

- Главный и практически единственный совет: если что заметили - тащите ребенка к психологу. Заодно и сами с ним побеседуйте. Нет универсальных рецептов. У каждого человека свой болевой порог. Для некоторых любая ерунда может стать большим стрессом. Девочке сказали, что она страшненькая и это для нее уже запредельно. У другой не ладятся взаимоотношения с мальчиком. Третья переживает, что не получит золотую медаль. Или от того, что оказалась «белой вороной» в коллективе. Если в столе у 16-летнего парня вы находите записки типа «Мне надоело жить» - бейте тревогу.

Бывает суицид по типу «короткого замыкания». Когда просто накопилось - и на работе что-то не получается, и дома сплошные заморочки. «А-а, гори оно все синим пламенем...» - и человек вниз головой.

Да, количество самоубийств среди подростков дико возросло. Обстановка в обществе (теракты, агрессия и прочее) - очень сказывается на детях. Взрослые независимы, в том числе и материально. А подростки зависят от взрослых. Они не умеют адекватно реагировать на стресс. У них не вырабатываются механизмы психологической защиты. Нет страха смерти. Любой офицер знает, что самый храбрый - это 16-летний солдат.

Тревожные признаки: ребенок подавлен, мало чем интересуется, дистанцируется от сверстников, плачет часто, у него нарушен сон, стал хуже учиться, чаще старается быть один. Не пропустите депрессию.

Главное, всегда помните - не бывает таких ситуаций, когда нет выхода. 


_P.S. Мой личный комментарий. Прочитав данное, мне наоборот-таки хочется пойти и застрелиться, как дочь автора. Бесконечный груз, адресованный от матери и отца настолько давящий, втаптывающий и разрушающий.."должна", "ей следовало" и пр. Возможно моё повышенное эго склонно к таковой мысли, но, простите за сравнение, лошади не рождаются автоматически с седлом на спине. 
P.P.S. Просто знаю данную сферу, предполагаю, каково душе девушке, которая не отпущена наверняка до сих пор. Которая все еще притянута в наш мир бесконечными вопросами матерями, родительскими желаниями, несбывшимися надеждами и пр. Попозже, схожу поставлю свечку._

----------


## NoNaMe

Эхх, плохо всё это.
Я в упор вижу проблему, но не могу её разглядеть в целом.
Думаю в основе депрессии сыграл перфекционизм, как и у меня, тоже был отличником. +неопределенность по жизни, жизнь по течению(кому-то надо поступить в МФТИ, "значит и мне надо", все готовятся сдать французский, "значит и я сдам") а что в итоге... депра и некуда идти. Да и еще она израсходовала свои силы, быть отличником не так то просто.
А дочь родителей не слышала, точнее не понимала, я вот щас только начал понимать. 




> Включаю телевизор - о выпускном говорят, выключаю со слезами.


 Эх...тоже погано...моей фотографии в выпускном альбоме нету.

Матери надо разрушать стереотипы, это поможет забыть об этой травме.




> Прочитав данное, мне наоборот-таки хочется пойти и застрелиться, как дочь автора.


 А мну наоборот, почему то.

----------


## a1ximix

байан, уже было, и слишком многа букоф, фтарой раз ниасилю

----------


## bugfly

Мдя, самая главная ошибка здесь в том, что человек находит опору не в себе, а в чём-то окружающем, вот *NoNaMe* правильно всё озвучил. Это просто беда нашего века, когда все живут по одному социально навязанному примеру, а оправданием всегда служит - так надо, потомучто это нормально и все так делают. Бред это всё, со временем понимаешь, правда довольно поздно, но понимаешь, опираться нужно только на себя, делать только то что твоё, что тебе нужно. Это государство хочет из нас сделать одноликих дебилов, но нам самим-то это не надо. Так что ищите опору (отправную точку того что вам надо) в себе, а не вовне, как бы сладко и логично вам не подавали этот яд, он вас погубит, как Наташу.

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*bugfly*, согласна в главном, что надо зиждиться на своем Я, строить фундамент внутри себя.

----------


## Вия

Наташа писала за какуюто Талию...я думаю что это не выдуманная девушка...а её партнёр по су,но она раньше ушла из жизни.наташа хотела к ней,возможно талию обидели люди,наташа стала талией,т.е они друг друга нашли.они были как один человек,т.е всё общее.я такую подругу нашла...она это я я это она...

----------


## Вия

Наташа писала за какуюто Талию...я думаю что это не выдуманная девушка...а её партнёр по су,но она раньше ушла из жизни.наташа хотела к ней,возможно талию обидели люди,наташа стала талией,т.е они друг друга нашли.они были как один человек,т.е всё общее.я такую подругу нашла...она это я я это она...

----------


## Lightning

Девушку не отпускали при жизни...вот она и отпустила себя. А родители ее так этого и не поняли.

----------


## Вия

плохо когда тебя не понимают((

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

я тож в 11..тож иду на медаль...совпадения...но жить я таг больше не могу....

----------


## Lightning

А ты живи как можешь. Если тебе не нужна медаль - забей на нее. Делай то, что нужно ТЕБЕ и тогда все встанет на свои места.

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

слишком поздно....и не получаецо делать то что хочу...делаю только то что надо и должна..на хочу просто нет времени

----------


## Lightning

Запомни правило - ты никому ничего не должна пока не поклянешься и не напишешь расписку=). Живи как хочешь и не мешай жить другим!
(не мои но очень помогают).
Поздно? Никогда не бывает поздно. Закаты от тебя не убегут, и ты абсолютно не знаешь что ждет тебя завтра.
Времени на желания нет? А на суицид есть? А ты попробуй каждый раз вместо "суицида" исполнить земное желание...

----------


## Вия

lightning
+1)

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

к сожалению оно не исполнимо..именно поэтому я здесь...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Lightning*
*и ты абсолютно не знаешь что ждет тебя завтра.* 
а если ты знаешь что ждёт тебя завтра.
*Закаты от тебя не убегут,*
закаты просто терябт свои краски в твоих глазах.
*Времени на желания нет?*
не всегда проблема во времени,иногда наличие времени лишь усугубляет проблему((

----------


## Lightning

*а если ты знаешь что ждёт тебя завтра.*

Это скорее личные убеждения, или вы пророки?

*закаты просто терябт свои краски в твоих глазах.
*
Это было символично, я имела ввиду счастье есть и оно рядом, нужно просто приложить усилий, что его обрести.

*не всегда проблема во времени,иногда наличие времени лишь усугубляет проблему((*
Выход есть всегда. Но иногда подсознание блокирует сами желания и способы их осуществления.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Это скорее личные убеждения, или вы пророки?* 
каждый день - дежавю, такое впечатление что всё это уже было, даж знаешь иногда какие тэсты отмечать, чтоб правильно было...
*Это было символично, я имела ввиду счастье есть и оно рядом, нужно просто приложить усилий, что его обрести.* 
"Счастье" есть,но я всё запорол до такой степени что сам себя загнал в замкнутый круг. И это "Счастье" постоянно страдает из-за меня, хотя я хочу ей лишь добра.(((((
*Но иногда подсознание блокирует сами желания и способы их осуществления.*
В точку! Оно заблокировалось, а как разблокировать, незнаю.
*Выход есть всегда*
Да, но иногда эти выходы неприемлемы не для кого!

----------


## Lightning

Ну, дальше мне оспаривать трудно, вашей проблемы я не знаю.
Но на мой взгляд (в принципе моя беда тоже была такая) все проблемы идут от посознания. В нем сидит что-то, что мешает жить. Главное найти это - и тогда все пойдет гладко. И чем скорее тем лучше, я себе этим слишком испортила н\с...

----------


## Freezer2007

*Lightning*
спасибо, поищу, но сомневаюсь что найду((((

----------


## Lightning

А вы старайтесь и не отказывайтесь от чужой помощи) Другому проще сказать тебе правду, чем тебе самому себе.

----------


## TUSKA

м-да..Матери,конечно,не позавидуешь.И девчонке(хе...Туське.Но я не Наташа).Нет.Выхода нет из этой ситуации.Ни до её смерти,ни после.
Что ж...кому рай земной,кому тризна и слёзы...Никто не виноват.Так сложилось.

----------


## Висельник

А мне этот дневник до смерти не понравился.
Какие то все время переживания о себе,о себе,о себе...Дочка отошла на задний план.

----------


## Вия

висельник она ей рассказывала что и как было после её смерти.

----------


## Висельник

*Вия*,и что?Плохо то ей в первую очередь было от того,что она потеряла любимую игрушку,а не от того,что дочь могла бы многого в жизни добиться.

----------


## Висельник

И,кстати,судя по фотке,девочка была симпатичная...

----------


## Вия

она не была для нее игрушкой.всех игрушек забывают когда их теряют а её нет.значит она не была для нее игрушкой.

----------


## Висельник

*Вия*,у меня в детстве такая машинка была классная!Я у нее клаксон сломал и ее кто то тайком от меня выбросил,потому что я с нее не слезал и заколебыл ей уже всех порядком.
Так до сих пор обидно.

----------


## Psalm69

сильно написано. мать жалко. отца жалко. девочку жалко безусловно. имхо - не столько груз отвественности её сломил (я тоже был отличником в школе, и ничо вроде. хотя - хз. мож такая школа совсем "звериная" была...). а погружение в интернет. небось, с какими-нибудь задротами списалась, которые задурили ей голову несуществующими фикциями, тягой к смерти и прочей готической фигней. опять же имхо.

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Lil' and crazzy*
А что за желание? да и все у тебя в переди... У тебя через пол года будет радикальное изменение в жизни... ты выйдешь из стен всеобщей "" тюрьмы личностей".
Ты сможешь заново построить свою жизнь...
поверь, я и сама думала в 11  класе, что жизнь кончена, что я - слаборазвитая...
А в универе я стала той кем, хотела быть, и сняла клеймо, которое мне в школе повесили...

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

*Бритни Булгакова*
А ты можешь, мне дать либо  литературу, либо адрес, где ты это нашла...

----------


## NoNaMe

> поверь, я и сама думала в 11 класе, что жизнь кончена, что я - слаборазвитая... 
> А в универе я стала той кем, хотела быть, и сняла клеймо, которое мне в школе повесили...


 Хех... раз на раз не приходится. У меня по-другому получилось.
Но, позитив рулит, пасиб за фразу.

----------


## Traumerei

Надеюсь она смогла пережить боль

----------

